# Any there any Reformed folks who've done a degree at Talbot?



## dahlfred (Oct 29, 2010)

I am a PCA TE and a church planting missionary in Thailand, currently in the U.S. for a year for home assignment. I am looking around for a school to do a Th.M in Church History (or Historical Theology as 2nd choice) with hopes o teaching later.

Because of family and time/location considerations, I've started to look into the Th.M in Historical Theology at Talbot School of Theology (Biola University). Ideally I would like to go to a Reformed school, but I am wondering if this will be sufficient for what I need. Even though not Reformed, is Talbot sufficiently Biblical and solid such that a Reformed guy like myself could go there, benefit, and not end up getting frustrated at the differences in theology between myself and those teaching / advising me?

Are there any Presbyterian or other Reformed folks who've done a degree at Talbot and can share their experience there?


----------

